

Community interest in Verizon support for the Electron? - jefflab
https://community.particle.io/t/verizon-electron/12078

======
fake-name
I don't understand why they can't just use SMT 0.1" headers.

That would let them do both. Sure, SMT headers are a bit less mechanically
robust, but unless you're unplugging/replugging the thing continuously, it
probably wouldn't be an issue.

------
endergen
Atom Editor's runtime is also called Electron.

------
magg
i thought of Apache Spark :o

------
aaronpk
You had me worried for a minute there. I thought Verizon had acquired Particle
and renamed it to Electron.

~~~
jefflab
sorry! This was a tricky title because I know the HN moderators like it to
match the title in the link. However, the Forum title only makes sense in the
context of the forum (where Particle is implied).

~~~
dang
When the title isn't enough we sometimes use a heading or a bit of the leading
paragraph. (I've done that here. Let me know if I got it wrong.) The main
thing is to use language from the article itself, not make up one's own.

~~~
jefflab
I like your title. Appreciate the explanation for future HN posting.

